# The Most Accurate Weather Service Is...........



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm a man who wants to spend some money on the most accurate weather service available to man. My interest started last year about a week before the 21" snow storm that hit central Ohio in March. I was listening to The John Corby Show on AM 610 WTVN when a man called in and stated that he had a friend that pays for his weather forecasts for his business through a weather service that specializes in weather forecasts for businesses who's business depends on their forecasts be right-on if not damn close. He then stated his buddy told him that we would see about 20" out of that storm. At that time local idiots were just calling for maybe 3 to 5" and once the snow started they raised the amount to about 8 to 10" and so on. I think you get what I'm saying here. Accuweather, TWC, local wanna be's, and the rest that try and always seem to get it wrong are wearing thin with me. I want the service that guy has, and I'm willing to pay to have piece of mind. Yet, I've no clue who that weather service that might be. Any help?


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think their all pretty much the same,give this a try

http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?act=home


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

These guys were at the SIMA show in Buffalo last June. Not sure of the cost.

http://www.weatherworksinc.com/index.html


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

pldann86;725640 said:


> I think their all pretty much the same,give this a try
> 
> http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?act=home


I don't understand, this is a forum???? I was looking for a reliable weather service not a forum.


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

your eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

jg244888;725835 said:


> your eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Very funny! Too bad my eyes can only tell current weather conditions.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Well not to piss in your corn flakes, but even the supposed "Pro's" have no crystal ball.
My money says even Lloyds of London wont be writing a policy for accuracy for the pro's either.
What Your paying for is "live" service, texts, faxes and phone calls 24/7. They work for you but they still screw up (LOL) on there forecasts.
What they are good at is real time predictions, meaning now they know exactly what they have, and they can tell YOU what will unfold, and to prepare for at that time. It will save you money, and help you plan a profitable approach for that storm.
For a small company, with a few trucks it may be excessive. If you run a larger operation, with multiple sub crews, employee's and equipment. Then it smoney well spent.
Most are not going to let ya know a week in advance to go lease two loaders because were going to get a whopper. They guess too


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

T-MAN;726299 said:


> Well not to piss in your corn flakes, but even the supposed "Pro's" have no crystal ball.
> My money says even Lloyds of London wont be writing a policy for accuracy for the pro's either.
> What Your paying for is "live" service, texts, faxes and phone calls 24/7. They work for you but they still screw up (LOL) on there forecasts.
> What they are good at is real time predictions, meaning now they know exactly what they have, and they can tell YOU what will unfold, and to prepare for at that time. It will save you money, and help you plan a profitable approach for that storm.
> ...


I know no one is perfect and can predict the weather 100% right 100% of the time, and no one has any "crystal ball", these things I thought were obvious. All I'm asking for is the one with the best record, and any help in this matter would greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 22, 2009)

www.weather.gov

Click on the US map for your area of interst. On the next page, click on the map to get closer to your point of interest. That brings you to the five-day forecast for the point on the map at which you clicked.

Here's the cool part. Scroll down to the bottom of the page. On the right hand side, click on the link titled "Hourly Weather Graph". This will provide you with an hour-by-hour forecast graph, including wind direction, wind speed, temperature, and amount of precipitation and snowfall expected.

You've already paid for this with your tax dollars. You r local National Weather Service Office has a team of meteorologists that put this information together and update it every six hours; more often if the conditions merit.

Enjoy

Rob


----------



## cvalcik (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay, last Thursday I was in a bank that I plow and the girls there were all talking about the town/county workers that were in cashing their checks. They were all telling the girls that there is a huge storm coming on Tuesday (today). I didn't think nothing of it as of last Thursday there was nothing on any forecasts. I then noticed the town and county trucks cutting all the snow banks back on all the roads. They only do that when expecting a big storm. Next thing over the weekend comes talk of a potential storm, then definitely a storm and now a huge storm. So, where does the Town/County Highway Departments get their info?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

cvalcik;733256 said:


> Okay, last Thursday I was in a bank that I plow and the girls there were all talking about the town/county workers that were in cashing their checks. They were all telling the girls that there is a huge storm coming on Tuesday (today). I didn't think nothing of it as of last Thursday there was nothing on any forecasts. I then noticed the town and county trucks cutting all the snow banks back on all the roads. They only do that when expecting a big storm. Next thing over the weekend comes talk of a potential storm, then definitely a storm and now a huge storm. So, where does the Town/County Highway Departments get their info?


Sounds like NYDOT might have what I'm looking for!


----------



## chuckers (Aug 13, 2004)

Just guessing they use DTN It is really really accurate and very detailed.

http://www.dtnmeteorlogix.com/
http://www.dtn.com/


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I would like the same service as you Mid-Ohio.


----------

